# Blazer Bay 2220 vs Pathfinder 2200V



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

I really like the Blazer Bay but cant seemed to find any used ones for a reasonable price. I found one in TN but they guy doesnt appear like he wants to sell it that bad. Regardless, I like the Blazer Bay. I have found a couple of Pathfinder 2200Vs around town that are a little more expensive in price but pretty much offer the same thinge the BB offers. Anyone have any input on the two? I have done some searches and both come up as recommended.

I will mainly be doing bay and jetty fishing. If weather permits I may want to take a short trip offshore once in a blue moon. Boat will be launched in Galveston mainly. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

I run a Blazer Bay 2220 Professional that is up for sale, it's powered by a Yamaha 200F, trim tabs, jack plate, wading platform, troll motor, GPS, and very well taken care of. Boat and motor are both 2006 models. Asking $26,500. Give me a call or email if you're interested.
Thanks,
Capt. Adam Jaynes
409.988.3901
www.justfishsabine.com


----------



## clyde s (May 8, 2010)

i had a 2170 bb and loved it for offshore and inshore we ran out to about 55 miles with easy.the boat was a very dry ride and handled 3-4 easy


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I researched both boats before setteling on Pathfinder. I run a 22' performance hull with a 150 yamaha (would wish for a larger moter to tell the truth) but it gets us along fine for now. 

If you go to the MBC fourm, there is a terriffic amount of information and helpful members.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

What is the MBC forum?


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

Right here.

http://www.maverickboats.com/


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Texnmedic*

If I am not mistaken they are pretty much the same boat. I think maverick boats actually sued Blazer Bay for copy right infringments. Side by side there is not much difference. Gater


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing about the lawsuit gater. I think the hull is identical but the fit and finish is a little better on the Pathfinder. Whichever you decide on you'll love it!


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I heard they had cap separation issues on some blazer bay boats. I do know that the quality and fit and finish is much nicer on the pathfinder. I owned a 2200V with a 200 yamaha and loved it.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got a 2007 BlazerBay 2220 with everything on it. Very low hours. But have to get 31,000 so I don't loose money. It is about as fuel efficient as you can get. But, it will not handle 3-4 foot seas well.


----------



## dmax_fisher (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't want to hijack your thread TexnMedic, but interested in robp's boat...

robp,

Could you email me some pics and more info on your boat? kinseyp at austin dot rr dot com


Thanks!


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

Ive had a Blazer Bay in the past and it was ok but I really like the pathfinder I have now it is Capt. Ron Elkins old boat....2200 tournament, F250, trolling motor, powerpole, VHF, and the thing I REALLLY like is it came with his old GPS with tons of his spots marked on it. I feel that the Pathfinder has better storage compartments and they are a little sturdier.


----------



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies guys. May end up spending the extra dough on a Pathfinder. found a couple local and seem to be pretty good deals. I found an '06 BB 2220 in TN for 17k, but the seller seems to have backed out. It's usually the other way around but oh well.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*pathy*

I have a 24 foot 2009 pathfinder TE with a yammy 250 4 stroke. I am EXTREMELY pleased with it. Drafts 11.5 inches at rest. needs 18+ inches to get up. Runs 55MPH loaded and will handle honest 2foot or less offshore seas (im talking running 45 MPH without really paying to much attention to throttle). BTW I call BS on 3-4 seas any bay boat on plane. I can go 30+ miles offshore, fish all day and burn less than half tank on run n' gun trips.
Get a pathfinder, you will not be dissapointed.
cwebbMD


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Pathfinder all the way. I am runningmy second 22' with a 200. Offshore and all thebays. Great boat.


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have an 06 Blazerbay 2220 with 175 zuki 4stroke.

My next boat will not be a Blazerbay.

Hull is great. Wiring from the factory as well as fit and finish details are terrible!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure the Pathfinder has 15 degrees of deadrise while some of the Blazer boats are 13 degrees. Should make the Pathfinder smoother and Pathfinder finish is second to none. Call Danny at Mt. Houston Marine. He knows a lot about Pathfinder.


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

check the boats for sale my friend just put his pathfinder for sale low hrs on a 150 yamaha 4-stroke clean boat.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the difference in the hull structure? Anybody know?


----------

